# sighting in the recent addition to my collection



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I recently purchased a .223 and plan to do some coyote and fox hunting this winter. I'm shooting 55 grain bullets and wondering if anybody would give me some input on how to sight it in. I was told that shooting 2 inches high at 100 yards would put it right on at 300 yds. Input from experienced .223 shooters would be helpful. Thanks, THE Shooter


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like to have my 22-250 sighted one inch high at 100 so its on at 200. I think you might need to go a little higher then two inches at 100 if you want it to be on at 300yds. I would say more like 4 inches but i'm not sure check into the ballistics and you should be able to tell. Good luck this winter


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Motion seconded I agree my remington 700 22-250 is devistating on coyotes..And anything else...We shoot 55 grain soft nose bullets and it just is spectacular..Flat shooting...I even shot two does with it last year during the rifle season both over 200 yards..Neither ran over 60 yards..If i were you I would go with the 22-250 the only plus to having a .223 is that ammo is really cheap..But we do all right with the 22-250 because we reload are own shells...
Bandhunter


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I will try to give you an answer as well as I can, with the caveat that there are a LOT of variables, like just what your velocity with what bullet, etc. I am taking information from the Sierra reloading manual.

Average reload velocities with the 223 and 55 gr bullet are about 3000 FPS with the low end at 2700 and the high at 3200. Assuming you are using a Spitzer bullet at a muzzle velocity of 3000 FPS, the farthest zero listed is at 250 yds, which leaves a drop of just under 5' (4.82) at 300 yds. With that in mind, sight-in at 100 yds will be 3.13 inches high. If you push muzzle velocity to 3200 FPS, at 300 yds it will be 3.95" low and at 100 yds 2.60" high. Again, this is information straight out of the manual and subject to ALL kinds of variables. Good luck. If you want the same statistics for the 22-250, heck, look them up. I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I will give you a few tips. First, sell the 223 and get a 22-250. When sighting in your gun i would put it 3 in high at 100yds. But, it really doesnt matter how high you put it cuz, Brody will miss.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

First off, congratulations on your new acquisition. To me, getting a new shooting toy is like getting the kid's family to pay the ransom (I'm just kidding).

Anyway, let's not lose sight of what Shooter's asking here. He's already purchased the .223, which is a fine gun for coyotes and fox. In many circles, it's _preferred _due to the minimal pelt damage. That aside, he's looking for help on ballistics for _that _caliber.

I agree that the .22-250 is a fine choice also...I have a Rem 700 in that caliber; but I don't think he's asking which is better, that would be fruitless as there are as many different opinions on _that _as there are people. And since I don't have that much experience with ballistics of a .223, I won't be of much help.

I agree with Brad in that you'll probably want to go a little higher than a couple inches at 100 so that it's on at 300. But other than that, let's see what some .223 owners have to say about it. Good luck Shooter.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

.223 Rem., 55 gr. V-MAX MOLY 83273 
Velocity (fps) / Energy (ft-lbs) 
Muzzle 100 yd 200 yd 300 yd 400 yd 500 yd 
3240/1282 2854/995 2500/763 2172/576 1871/427 1598/312

Trajectory (inches) 
Muzzle 100 yd 200 yd 300 yd 400 yd 500 yd 
-1.50 1.40 0.00 -7.00 -21.40 -45.90


----------

